# Separator for shop vac



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I have the same separator (albeit I only bought the top, not the kit) and find that at best, it is ~50-60% efficient at separation. My next venture was going to be to make a baffle. From your review, it looks like it will make a difference.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

I think the efficiency varies with the kind of dust you are generating. Sanding creates really fine dust so the separator isn't as effective. For dust from saws, I it's much higher - with my SCMS, it looked like it got greater than 80%.. The baffle makes a huge difference.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

I am with you, that is deceptive marketing calling this item a "cyclone". With the components provided, I would have a hard time paying anything over $20 for it.

Thanks for the review and write-up. Your time is appreciated.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Actually, the parts it comes with are worth a fair bit more than $20. It has two of those "dust collection hose, stay-put" thingies (aka flex goose neck) - each retails for $17. Though, I really only needed one and I cut it down to about 1 ft in length. The retail cost of all the components definitely is more than $50 though I only used about half of them. I'd probably do it again.


----------

